# Sack lunch



## hunting777

So how many of you have tried rocky mountain oysters? What did you think?


----------



## DallanC

Yes, at Cowboy Grub in SLC just off Foothill drive. And they were good.

The menu was hilarious: "Dont ask the waitress to explain"

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder

I've had them too. Not bad at all but not something I would go crazy about either. 

We had a thread about them here a few years ago. I'm too lazy to come up with the link.


----------



## caddis8

Delicious. I live in cattle country, so most local restaurants have them on the menu.

You can deep fry a rubber hose and have it be good. 

They taste like flattened chicken fried steak to me, and with some coctail sauce, they're good.

When you go to brandings out here, they have the nut bucket. Put them all in the bucket, and then fry.


----------



## Critter

If you didn't know what you were eating you would have no idea of what they were 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

A small community near Gold Creek Montana has been holding a "Testicle Festival" for a long time, and I've joined in with the food and it's great.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Many times and will many times more.


----------



## hunting777

I'm going to have to try them someday.


----------



## pollo70

I have tried them before tailgating at a Denver Broncos game and they were good! and now that it got brought up I am craving some, might have to make a trip to the Cowboy Grub in Salt Lake, thanks DallanC for the spot hook up


----------



## DallanC

pollo70 said:


> I have tried them before tailgating at a Denver Broncos game and they were good! and now that it got brought up I am craving some, might have to make a trip to the Cowboy Grub in Salt Lake, thanks DallanC for the spot hook up


Call ahead and double check they are still there and have them. Its been ages since I was there...

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

In another month or so we will be having the Great Rocky Mountain Oyster Feat at our county fairgrounds. 

Good times


----------



## pollo70

DallanC said:


> Call ahead and double check they are still there and have them. Its been ages since I was there...
> 
> -DallanC


Roger that.. I did find their website the had them listed on the menu "Best of the Bull" $7.49 for an order I will still give them a call just to double check thanks DallanC.


----------



## pollo70

DallanC said:


> Call ahead and double check they are still there and have them. Its been ages since I was there...
> 
> -DallanC


 I called no answer so I did some research.. it's no longer in business closed down!


----------



## hunting777

FYI

I told the family that we had a new restaurant in SLC to try. I found out that the Cowboy Grub is closed down. Darn, it was worth a try.


----------



## Dunkem

Yum!!~


----------



## hondodawg

Cowboy grub was one of my favorite spots, always a fan of the Dutch oven potatoes and cookies. They were on foothill than moved on 33rd So and 20th Ea. But eventually closed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

They were always a delicacy while branding.
After the smell of burnt hair and cow **** I'm not sure the taste mattered.


----------

